# Sundown - 12/23



## Greg (Dec 23, 2010)

First skier down Gunny this morning. Massive double ejection crash.  Fresh cord is dangerous. Back to the bumps where its safer...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> First skier down Gunny this morning. Massive double ejection crash.  Fresh cord is dangerous. Back to the bumps where its safer...



:lol:

Seriously, I hope you didn't get injured.


----------



## severine (Dec 23, 2010)

:lol: Is there a reason this is under Non-Northeast Skiing Trip Reports?

Nurse that hurt pride on the bumps!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2010)

severine said:


> :lol: Is there a reason this is under Non-Northeast Skiing Trip Reports?
> 
> Nurse that hurt pride on the bumps!



Good call on both counts.  Moved to the correct forum.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 23, 2010)

severine said:


> :lol: Is there a reason this is under Non-Northeast Skiing Trip Reports?
> 
> Nurse that hurt pride on the bumps!





bvibert said:


> Good call on both counts.  Moved to the correct forum.



This transgression should result in a ban.

Who else is getting out today?  I got a tongue lashing from the wife yesterday and had to do some damage control.  Not sure what time I am rolling out of the office...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 23, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> This transgression should result in a ban.
> 
> Who else is getting out today?  I got a tongue lashing from the wife yesterday and had to do some damage control.  Not sure what time I am rolling out of the office...



You better get her priority's straighten out and quick, it's too early in the season to be hearing that. 

If I do get out I think I will be sticking to the groomers.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 23, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You better get her priority's straighten out and quick, it's too early in the season to be hearing that.
> 
> If I do get out I think I will be sticking to the groomers.



It was non skiing related.  I dropped the ball on something and deserved my scolding. 

Post something up here if you are going.  As I said, me skiing today all depends on what time I get out of work.


----------



## severine (Dec 23, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You better get her priority's straighten out and quick, it's too early in the season to be hearing that.
> 
> If I do get out I think I will be sticking to the groomers.



Oh goody! People who won't be skiing the bumps for once! 

ETA: Oh wait, you'll probably all be gone by the time I get there...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 23, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> It was non skiing related.  I dropped the ball on something and deserved my scolding.
> 
> Post something up here if you are going.  As I said, me skiing today all depends on what time I get out of work.



As much as I want to get out there, today has been the first day that the pain has subsided so I hate to aggravate it. Think I am going to hold of till tomorrow and grab the fresh cord in the morning.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 23, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> As much as I want to get out there, today has been the first day that the pain has subsided so I hate to aggravate it. Think I am going to hold of till tomorrow and grab the fresh cord in the morning.



Thanks for the heads up.  If I don't get out today I might try to do the same.  Might be nice to rock the Wateas for some mandatory GS turns.


----------



## Greg (Dec 23, 2010)

You guys have all gone soft. Bumps were sick today...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  If I don't get out today I might try to do the same.  Might be nice to rock the Wateas for some mandatory GS turns.



I was rocking some nice big turns on my Watea 94's down Gunny last night (and exhibition ).  The bumps are still small enough that I was able to maneuver through Gnar'easter without any difficulty too.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> You guys have all gone soft. Bumps were sick today...



No pics?


----------



## Greg (Dec 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> No pics?



How about a cheesy-ass "hand cam" video?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> How about a cheesy-ass "hand cam" video?



Gnar!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Bumps were sick today...



jake and i did the afternoon shift.. wouldn't have called them sick but they were fun. jake enjoyed jumping off the cliff at the end.


snow on Canyon was best IMHO.. Gunny was pretty good but the wind whips up that slope and it was crispy.


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I got a tongue lashing from the wife yesterday and had to do some damage control.



This is a dangerous time of year.  The "family flag" flies very high.  :-?


----------



## Greg (Dec 23, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> wouldn't have called them sick but they were fun



You guys need to keep things in perspective. We got a pretty nice mogul field within a short enough drive that you can head up and hit it for a few hours and not kill a whole day. I saw no ice. Scratchy hard pack, yeah. Whatever. Manmade ungroomed snow and it's been below freezing pretty much for weeks. Trust me, I've skied Nor'easter bumps much MUCH worse. So all things considered, yeah, I'd call them "sick".

We need to remember how good we got it. Scratchy moguls, closing midweek so the mountain can lay down a ludicrous amount of snow, closing tomorrow at 5 PM, blah, blah, blah.. Meh. We're EXTREMELY lucky we got what we got.



billski said:


> This is a dangerous time of year.  The "family flag" flies very high.  :-?



:lol: Very true.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> You guys need to keep things in perspective. We got a pretty nice mogul field within a short enough drive that you can head up and hit it for a few hours and not kill a whole day. I saw no ice. Scratchy hard pack, yeah. Whatever. Manmade ungroomed snow and it's been below freezing pretty much for weeks. Trust me, I've skied Nor'easter bumps much MUCH worse. So all things considered, yeah, I'd call them "sick".
> 
> We need to remember how good we got it. Scratchy moguls, closing midweek so the mountain can lay down a ludicrous amount of snow, closing tomorrow at 5 PM, blah, blah, blah.. Meh. We're EXTREMELY lucky we got what we got.



all true.  but i still wouldn't have called them sick, even with a qualifier of "in CT" "in December"  "close to home".  if they were sick for you that's cool.  what would they have been had it snowed a foot today? more sickerer?  ;-)


----------



## severine (Dec 24, 2010)

Gunny after the groom was fantastic. Some of the best conditions you can hope for on Gunny--granulated sugar snow. Even I looked good on it. :lol:  Wind was whipping, but it always is on Gunny anyway at this time of year.

No complaints. It's all good.


----------



## Greg (Dec 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> what would they have been had it snowed a foot today? more sickerer?  ;-)



more sickerer works for me.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 24, 2010)

They should be epic sick today

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 24, 2010)

No snowmaking on them last night.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Dec 24, 2010)

We had the night guys here last night. Optimal conditions never materialized. At this point I’m looking for below 20 degrees. We have no need for damp base snow. Making snow in marginal conditions would not improve surface conditions.


----------

